# Dendrobatus auratus Colombian morph



## Islandannie (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just purchased a group of 5 two month old Colombians and was under the impression that they are a fairly bold morph however since I have had them they have spent most of their time under the leaf litter.My question is should I just be patient or do they vary in their level of activity or am I just unlucky.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Be patient. Give them time to settle in and get used to their enclosure and your habits. Fight the urge to "check on them" and let them do their thing. With many auratus morphs, boldness varies from individual to individual.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Also, where did you get the Colombians, if I may ask?


----------



## Islandannie (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for that Jason.Yes maybe I am being a bit impatient it is just that my blue morphs are hardly ever out stunning frogs breed continually but tend to remain in their broms. and hide.i bought them from a private breeder I am from London and travelled 170miles north to a show in doncaster Why do you ask do you find them a difficult morph to obtain


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, I don't think they are generally available here. I'm not sure they were ever legally exported.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Well, I don't think they are generally available here. I'm not sure they were ever legally exported.


http://www.tesorosdecolombia.com/index.php/frogs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Islandannie (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes one of those ongoing discussions the answer seemingly lost in the depths of time.They have been around for many years here and are not uncommon and reasonably priced .I will keep you informed as to how they fare over the coming months


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Firawen said:


> Frogs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


I'm aware of this project, but I don't think any of the auratus have yet been made available.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Islandannie said:


> Yes one of those ongoing discussions the answer seemingly lost in the depths of time.They have been around for many years here and are not uncommon and reasonably priced .I will keep you informed as to how they fare over the coming months


I wish you the best of luck with them. How bout some pics?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

whats the setup that they're in look like?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

they were in England for a while. matter of fact there was some babies for sale right around the time mark showed them on his facebook. I would of gotten some but i'm from the u.s.
if I remember I will get a name for theses Columbian auratus.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

The only legal Colombian auratus are those obtained through Tesoros. Since they have not yet made them available to the public, any frogs currently in possession are illegal. 

I believe their first official shipment--the first legal distribution of this form of auratus--will be taking place this fall through Understory Enterprises as well as Black Jungle.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

when i wrote Elaine (understory) pretty sure she said that they are not getting any of the Columbian auratus. so it seems that black jungle will be the only one. 
sky so you are saying the ones in England/Europe are illegal. guess they came in thru Germany.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Unless the ones in Europe were obtained through Tesoros...then yes, I think that would be a logical conclusion.

Also, not all illegal frogs are "Germany's fault" anymore. We here in the U.S. like to point our fingers at the European hobby/trade. However, at Frog Day last week a researcher from Colombia said that the U.S. was one of the biggest destinations now for laundered frogs, particularly lehmanni and histrionica. It's not just "them" anymore...it's also "us."


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

skylsdale said:


> Unless the ones in Europe were obtained through Tesoros...then yes, I think that would be a logical conclusion.
> 
> Also, not all illegal frogs are "Germany's fault" anymore. We here in the U.S. like to point our fingers at the European hobby/trade. However, at Frog Day last week a researcher from Colombia said that the U.S. was one of the biggest destinations now for laundered frogs, particularly lehmanni and histrionica. It's not just "them" anymore...it's also "us."


That sucks  

Makes you wonder how many people are talking a good game, then buying these frogs in secret


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

I remember the first load of these filtering into collections here in the UK, via Europe in the last half of 2012 if I remember correctly.

pa.walt, the name you are looking for is Capurganá, at least that's what they go by here and on the continent.

Nice frogs, seem to breed very well. But their origins on the other hand...

Regards,
Richie


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

R1ch13 said:


> I remember the first load of these filtering into collections here in the UK, via Europe in the last half of 2012 if I remember correctly.
> 
> pa.walt, the name you are looking for is Capurganá, at least that's what they go by here and on the continent.
> 
> ...


I was just going to post the name. you beat me to it. this frog has been talked about here since 2007.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> Unless the ones in Europe were obtained through Tesoros...then yes, I think that would be a logical conclusion.
> 
> Also, not all illegal frogs are "Germany's fault" anymore. We here in the U.S. like to point our fingers at the European hobby/trade. However, at Frog Day last week a researcher from Colombia said that the U.S. was one of the biggest destinations now for laundered frogs, particularly lehmanni and histrionica. It's not just "them" anymore...it's also "us."


If this is true (I'm not doubting you), why don't I ever see historionca and lehmanni for sale anywhere? I realize that they are sort of "underground", but I would have thought that they would appear SOMEWHERE, even if just in videos and pictures. Almost of the videos of histos and lehmanni in captivity that I have seen are from Europeans. It seems to me like if the smugglers really wanted to make money, they would have to advertise somewhere due to the limited market. I mean, the same people can only want so many histos/lehmanni before they stop buying them. Frogs aren't as profitable or as easy to sell as other illegal exports from South America (like drugs).


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Firawen said:


> Frogs aren't as profitable or as easy to sell as other illegal exports from South America (like drugs).


But they're MUCH easier to move, and depending on the coutry you're going into the repercussions can be as little as a slap on the wrist. You can falsify cites paperwork and bring in frogs without much trouble, but you can't quite do the same with cocaine.


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2012)

pa.walt said:


> when i wrote Elaine (understory) pretty sure she said that they are not getting any of the Columbian auratus. so it seems that black jungle will be the only one.
> sky so you are saying the ones in England/Europe are illegal. guess they came in thru Germany.


This is false. Understory received 16 of the yellow Colombian auratus. I know this because 4 are coming to me, Understory has kept 4 for themselves and two other groups are going out in Canada.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Firawen said:


> If this is true (I'm not doubting you), why don't I ever see historionca and lehmanni for sale anywhere? I realize that they are sort of "underground", but I would have thought that they would appear SOMEWHERE, even if just in videos and pictures. Almost of the videos of histos and lehmanni in captivity that I have seen are from Europeans. It seems to me like if the smugglers really wanted to make money, they would have to advertise somewhere due to the limited market. I mean, the same people can only want so many histos/lehmanni before they stop buying them. Frogs aren't as profitable or as easy to sell as other illegal exports from South America (like drugs).


There was a red head histo for sale her in the sale few weeks...so there is one.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

TerraFerma said:


> There was a red head histo for sale her in the sale few weeks...so there is one.


I actually talked to that guy. He seemed to think it was descended from the legal 90s imports, but who really knows...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I had some of those legal 90's imports......back in the late 90's. If I remember right, I think I paid like 45 apiece for them. If only I'd known then what I know now. I'm super excited some Columbian auratus may be available in the near future. I like the green way more than the yellow though


----------

